
Google Home and Chromecast DOWN - mnm1
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tech/6640574/google-home-chrome-cast-down-not-working-offline-why-fix/
======
foobaw
I had this issue while trying to watch a World Cup match in bed. I tried to
troubleshoot it myself - restarting, rebooting, resetting every connection
possible.

I didn't know Chromecast could go down on a large-scale like this because I
would imagine it would just be something functional within my own network. Now
I know.

~~~
majora2007
Same here. I really thought my phone broke because my wife's phone could
connect with one app, but YouTube was also down.

I really thought there Chromecast has a small server to listen for broadcast
then it would start streaming from whatever content source.

I guess that privacy issue is bigger than I thought.

